# Weird leg movements



## MelissaDawn85 (Aug 26, 2016)

my red foot sometimes when he walks he will take his back leg and put it in and out in and out, does this mean he's itchy?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello Melissa
Sorry don't have Red foots


----------



## Guggie (Aug 27, 2016)

It sounds like your tortoise has a very serious condition called Hokey Pokeyitis.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 27, 2016)

MelissaDawn85 said:


> my red foot sometimes when he walks he will take his back leg and put it in and out in and out, does this mean he's itchy?


How big is he and is he definitely a he. Sometime I see one of my gravid females walk swinging the back leg out. A day after laying eggs all is back to normal.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 27, 2016)

Guggie said:


> It sounds like your tortoise has a very serious condition called Hokey Pokeyitis.


One of my males has this hokey Pokeyitis issue too. I'll let you have the punch line.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 27, 2016)

MelissaDawn85 said:


> my red foot sometimes when he walks he will take his back leg and put it in and out in and out, does this mean he's itchy?


Welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 27, 2016)

A very warm welcome to the forum!  

Sorry to hear about your tort's conditions. I'd suggest a visit to the vet immediately, the sooner the better. "Better be safe than sorry."

Any pics of your tort and his enclosure? These may help in giving you advise.

Meanwhile, please read the "Beginners Mistakes" Thread.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Aug 27, 2016)

*I don't have redfoots , but if all else seems normal I wouldn't be running to a Vet ! Hi and welcome Melissa !  *


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 28, 2016)

Your tortoise either has something stuck on his tail or he has to poop. Soak him in warm water for a good half hour, but pay attention to make sure he doesn't flip over on his back in the water.


----------



## MelissaDawn85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Thank you thank you thank you! For the warm welcome, I am excited to be a part of your forum!!
I am new to this tortoise world, so I am still learning everything
We jus had a vet visit recently and she was very happy with his condition! He was a rescue from a young young young girl....
Can you all tell me a bit about this "hokey Pokeyitis"?
I also couldn't tell you if it's a for sure boy or girl, was jus told it's a he, and he is 3?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 29, 2016)

They were just trying to be funny referring to the Hokey Pokey.

Your tortoise is extremely dehydrated. He's a rainforest tortoise - Geochelone carbonaria or redfooted tortoise, and he's been kept in terribly dry conditions. Please soak this tortoise in warm water for at least a half hour daily for a couple weeks, then you can get by with 15 minute soaks after that. He needs to be set up in a moist and humid environment with lots of plants and moist substrate. Here's some good reading material for you:

*Tortoise Library*


----------



## GingerLove (Aug 29, 2016)

Yeah, they were just teasing.  Sometimes my tortoise just stretches and moves her legs like that, I don't think it's a big deal. A good warm soak is always a good idea though.


----------



## MelissaDawn85 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hahaha clearly a BLONDE MOMENT! 
I thought it was a for real issue and tried to google and couldn't google it, haha smarty pants, I think I'll like this group a lot! Right up my alley! Lol 
Sounds good


----------



## MelissaDawn85 (Aug 30, 2016)

This is my enclosure I have built for him, and have 2 sprays that spray every so often on and off!


----------



## BrianWI (Aug 31, 2016)

Any of the raise areas or ramps should have railings to keep him from falling off and flipping over.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 2, 2016)

MelissaDawn85 said:


> Hahaha clearly a BLONDE MOMENT!
> I thought it was a for real issue and tried to google and couldn't google it, haha smarty pants, I think I'll like this group a lot! Right up my alley! Lol
> Sounds good


Stick around. As far as I can see so far after being here a few months, this site is good for your tortoise! Lucky little digger.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Sep 9, 2016)

MelissaDawn85 said:


> This is my enclosure I have built for him, and have 2 sprays that spray every so often on and off!


How did you make that ramp?


----------



## MelissaDawn85 (Sep 11, 2016)

Aunt Caffy said:


> How did you make that ramp?


Actually I bought it from the store, it's meant for a turtle in a watered enclosure... It's a turf basking ramp...


----------



## GingerLove (Sep 12, 2016)

@MelissaDawn85 , did you get the ramp on Amazon? I'm looking to make one for my tortoise. I'll probably put up a rail of Popsicle sticks or something just because my tort is a little dumb and likes to leap off of high edges. Do they sell larger ramps for bigger turtles/torts?


----------



## MelissaDawn85 (Sep 15, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> @MelissaDawn85 , did you get the ramp on Amazon? I'm looking to make one for my tortoise. I'll probably put up a rail of Popsicle sticks or something just because my tort is a little dumb and likes to leap off of high edges. Do they sell larger ramps for bigger turtles/torts?



I actually jus bought it from a local pet store here in town, and it was technically for a swimming turtle to come out of the water, and bask in the sun! I honestly have no idea if they come bigger or not, but for the time being it works for what I need it for good luck on your search...
I actually did Amazon it and it's called a floating dock if that helps u


----------



## GingerLove (Sep 16, 2016)

That helps me! Thanks!


----------

